# Creepy inclusions



## Tecdavid (Nov 25, 2011)

Programmers and designers love to slip little secrets into their games, be they in the form of honest unlockables, extra missions, extra areas or hidden bosses, or fun little Easter Eggs. Occasionally, though, you'll come across a secret which might seem a little... unsavoury. Or just downright creepy! Even in a games you'd _never_ expect to find them in.

So, while roaming around some town, map or battlefield, have you spotted anything curious?


----------



## Tecdavid (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's a number of examples, actually. Since my post-count was only  around 13 when I made the thread, I couldn't provide any links.

7 Creepy Easter Eggs
7 Creepy Glitches


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 8, 2011)

Tecdavid said:


> So, while roaming around some town, map or battlefield, have you spotted anything curious?


 
I found only a few rare glitches. In the original *Ghost Recon* series I've seen floating dead or enemy soldiers stuck half way through walls. Sometimes their weapons are floating a few feet off the ground too.

Oh, I remember another incident that happened in *Champions Online*. My character fell in a space between the floor and wall trapping me under the room. So I used my dialogue option and I was calling for people to help me get out. I was ignored (maybe they thought it was a joke), but an hour later, I managed to squeeze back out, then I never entered that room again. 

You'll find a lot of weird game glitches on Youtube if you're looking for more.


----------



## Rebell L (Dec 9, 2011)

I once used a cheat on Oblivion to float up through the top of a well to see what the rope holding the bucket was attached to. It was a rotating zombie, hanging upside down with a rope around it.


----------



## LadyLara (Dec 13, 2011)

I've played all the Tomb Raider games (surprise surprise) and Tomb Raider 3 had some pretty creepy glitches. There was a training level set in a mansion and if you used that after saving the game at certain points then it messed up the Lara Croft model in a variety of creepy ways. Ones I saw included:

Lara having a second head grafted/melded into her head but at a slightly different angle, and wearing a pained grimacing expression. That was actually quite disturbing.

Quite frequently she'd perform what I can only describe as a "**** dance" with her arms that would never stop and rendered her unable to interact with things or climb things.

Her guns would turn into copies of her own thighs, so when you drew them from the holster she would just rip parts of her legs off. They still worked as guns though.

One time her arms even turned into wooden targets from the target range, which also left her unable to interract with things.

Every time you did it you would get something different and it was always very weird.


----------

